# Lexapro And Fish oil.



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have just started taking Fish Oil pills with my lexapro.

Has anyone tried this??

And how was the results?

-Zach


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a Fish Oil/Omega-3 supplement every day while was suffering DP/DR and didn't notice much of a difference.
I've heard that women (I don't know why just women) need a healthy dose of fish to keep their mood balanced, though.
If you suffer brain fog, Ginkgo biloba can be helpful.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Omega3 is good. Keep taking it. I know of a case where a severely depressed person who did not respond to medication was put on high dosages of Omega3 and experienced improvement and increased brain-mass. Some of the drugs we take actually cause our brain to shrink (i dont know the medical term for it) Watch "Generation Rx".

Peace.


----------

